# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  جدول الامتحانات للتوجيهي

## دموع الورد

*جدول الامتحانات ل**لتوجيهي*



*للدورة الشتوية*
2009-2010
 
http://www.moe.gov.jo/WE2010.htm

*بالمرفقات*

*بالتوفيق للجميييييييييييع*

----------


## تيتو

ألف شكر مني أنا تيتو

----------


## دموع الورد

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا الك..
الله يوفق اختي يا رب ويوفقك كل طلاب التوجيهي ..

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## qazwsx

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد صوان

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد صوان

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد صوان

نتمني لكم التوفيق

----------


## احمد صوان

كيف حالكم إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## احمد صوان

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## رنيم1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ataa

:SnipeR (21):  :Icon32:  :Eh S(17):

----------

